# sanding machines



## Golden Trowel (Feb 6, 2010)

does anybody know were to get a vacuum which goes on your back if so could you please give me the name,and were it was bought.


----------



## Timmy the Taper (Dec 9, 2009)

I Just typed in Backpack Vacumn and got all kinds of results On Mazolla. My friend has one said he liked.No big hose to pull around.Ill ask him tomorrow what brand he used and get back to you


----------



## Golden Trowel (Feb 6, 2010)

thanks mate much appreciated


----------



## Wallers (Dec 7, 2008)

Search ebay for backpack vacuum. There are quite a few on there, one ending today its actually a 6.5 hp shop vac brand! That is a very good idea for dust containment, and convenience! The shop vac looks kind of small to be worthy, but cheap, otherwise the commercial ones have a fairly large canister. I used one at a hotel once where I was doing a major repair job, it was a commercial one with a very comfortable sling, waist and shoulders.


----------



## robert seke (Feb 5, 2010)

Please send me a PM. I have a guy in California that has developed a system with Nilfisk. THey have a 10 lb. Backpack Vac with Hepa. I guess its outstanding. I'll get you his #.

Robert


----------



## jcunning1972 (Jun 26, 2008)

I am currently working on a new design for a major tool manufacturer and have some prototypes that need testing. Is anyone interested in testing this out and giving feedback. Prefer someone in the Mid Atlantic region.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Welcome to the forum. Are you able to elaborate on what it is?


----------



## Quality1st (Aug 1, 2008)

*Count Me In*

Gonna have flood work here this spring, and its dirty work with demo and all. GIDDYUP Bill


----------



## Timmy the Taper (Dec 9, 2009)

*backpack vacumn*

Sorry it took so long to get back to you. found out it was a shop vac brand thats very common around here. Has an adapter with it to fit the pc sander. backpacks ok but the bag is small. We love the Porter Cable sander up here in the east. Ceilings are all smooth finish and customers are fussy fussy. Nice for level 5 skim sand too.


----------



## FOR THOSE ABOUT (Dec 19, 2008)

Hey Timmy...I've been searching for one of these. Can't find one online. You said it was Shop Vac. Do you know where your friend got it? Thanks Bill


----------

